# Toch wel



## ThomasK

Zien Vlamingen - en Nederlands ? - ook een (momenteel nog) foutief gebruikt "toch wel" om zich heen grijpen? Ik bedoel in een uitwisseling als : 

A - Hou je daarvan? 
B - Toch wel!

Normaliter volgt die alleen op een negatief georiënteerde vraag, maar het lijkt mij nu modieus in Vlaanderen. Ik hoor het vooral bij tv-interviews...


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Niet alleen foutief maar ook niet in gebruik in Nederland voor zover ik weet 

Wat wel wordt gebruikt:

-"Jij gaat niet met ons mee vanavond."
-"Oh nee? Dus wel!"

Het hoort wel bij een bepaald sociolect en komt agressief over.


----------



## fas_et_nefas

Brownpaperbag said:


> Niet alleen foutief maar ook niet in gebruik in Nederland voor zover ik weet
> 
> Wat wel wordt gebruikt:
> 
> -"Jij gaat niet met ons mee vanavond."
> -"Oh nee? Dus wel!"
> 
> Het hoort wel bij een bepaald sociolect en komt agressief over.


Ik besef dit gebruik van "Dus wel!" niet, bijzonder in verband met "Oh nee?". Is dat ironisch bedoelt en zou eigenlijk vreugde over het wegblijven van iemand uitdrukken? Of zou het iemand ervan overtuigen om toch mee te gaan, maar op een vrij aggresieve manier? En bij welk sociolect hoort deze constructie? Jonge, "minder goed opgeleide" mensen?


----------



## Couch Tomato

Brownpaperbag said:


> Niet alleen foutief maar ook niet in gebruik in Nederland voor zover ik weet



Ik heb _toch wel_ ook nog nooit in deze context gehoord.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Nee, het is niet ironisch. *Nee *herhaalt de ontkenning (*niet*), en dus wel geeft de tegenstelling weer. Alternatieven zijn *mooi wel* (minder agressief) en *echt wel*, of *èg wel *(in Rotterdam) 

Het behoort inderdaad tot het sociolect dat je aangaf


----------



## ThomasK

Ik vermoed dat het fenomeen van die foutieve 'toch wel' exclusief Vlaams is, hoor...


----------



## Peterdg

Ik zie daar niets _foutiefs _in.

Het geeft aan dat diegene die antwoordt, denkt dat de vraagsteller vermoedt dat het niet zo is, maar het toch zo is.


----------



## ThomasK

Dat zou eventueel kunnen, maar in de gevallen waarin ik het hoor, is het zelden zo bedoeld...


----------



## bibibiben

Ik kan me een dergelijk antwoord wel voorstellen, ook in Nederland. Als spreker A met een gezicht vol walging vraagt of B van, noem eens wat, inktvis houdt, dan zou B _Toch_ wel kunnen antwoorden, daarbij inspelend op de onuitgesproken boodschap van A dat iemand daar toch juist _niet_ van kan houden. 

Als spreker B óók _Toch wel_ antwoordt als spreker A op neutrale wijze zijn vraag stelt, dan loopt B inderdaad wat te hard van stapel. Kennelijk voelt zo iemand sterk de behoefte om zich al in een erg vroeg stadium in te dekken.


----------



## ThomasK

Volkomen akkoord, maar dat onderken ik niet direct in die sistuaties die ik hoor... Dat lijkt mij niet de oorzaak van de keuze.


----------



## fas_et_nefas

Bedankt voor de verdere uitleg, brownpaperbag. Ik werk nog steeds aan mijn "street credibility" in het Nederlands, dus zijn zulke frazen voor mij wel handig


----------

